# Wood, stones, sand and water...



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi

Some boring stuff from me .
More info:
http://www.aquadesign.pl/galeria_182_01.htm


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes, very boring! Nothing new there, Norbert, and very disappointing...

   

Awesome, as always. Keep it up!


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Beautiful setup...


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

lol NA!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's gorgeous Norbert! I always enjoy seeing your aquascapes, thank you for sharing.


----------



## fabian (Oct 15, 2007)

Beautiful , but I perceived that the rock of the left side this breaking the harmony due its color to be different of the others.
And still this needing a pruning of the right side. But this very pretty congratulations for the tank
Ps. sorry my english


----------



## GmoAndres (Oct 18, 2004)

wow, notorius "green hand"..


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi

I'm glad that you like it.

I wrote boring because it was setup for summer time (layout setup in first day of May, photo from July) and like you know summer isn't good time for aquascaping - there is looooooot stuff better than that :heh: ....sun, traveling, cycling, girls, fun etc.  .....so i lost interest for this layout .

Fabian - yes, left rock isn't perfect - in my mind i saw it covered by moss ...

ps. This is my first layout from 3years where I use red plant :heh::heh::heh: ....and that is enough for next 3 years :rofl:


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

I wonder if my "exciting" is going to be as good as your "boring" some day...  Great tank Norbert, very, very calming.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

chester said:


> I wonder if my "exciting" is going to be as good as your "boring" some day...


Don't worry...the time is comming :heh: (sooner that you thing  )

ps. Buy this DSLR...this is new level (even if at start looks worse than "Idiot camera"  )


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Norbert Sabat said:


> Buy this DSLR...this is new level (even if at start looks worse than "Idiot camera"  )


Yeah, don't have to tell me that... But for now on my girlfriend's D5D must be enough


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Very nice Norbert.

I only dislike the form of the branches... They are too " straight" for my taste. Other than that, great combination of plants and hardscape. 

Does that layout still exists or did you re-setup the tank? 

Regards,
André


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks Andre



FazTeAoMar said:


> Does that layout still exists or did you re-setup the tank?


Well...I don't say YES and I don't say NO :heh:......but i made some preparation for 2008 ADA contest...


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

Norbert Sabat said:


> Thanks Andre
> 
> Well...I don't say YES and I don't say NO :heh:......but i made some preparation for 2008 ADA contest...


all the best for your ADA preparation.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice scape! Even if it's not "perfect," it's still has a very natural feel to it. I actually like some of these darker scapes as they often have a little bit more mood than the bright, wide-open scapes we see.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I wish I had the ability to be as 'boring' as you! Beautiful tank!


----------



## f.saraiva (Jan 25, 2008)

terrific tank man, lovely tank  good luck in ada contest

compliments


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW bravo!!! The rocks are awesome. Manten stone I would guess. The plant choice is great too. 

Your site is pretty awesome too. My mom translated some of it for me. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## bzzi (Apr 8, 2008)

Great stuff, Norbert. Congrats!


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Heh..thanks 
This layout was rescape in september 2007 :heh:


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

that tank looks really good


----------



## CmLaracy (Apr 28, 2007)

you mind me asking the species name of the brown crypts you have on the right and left side?


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

CmLaracy said:


> you mind me asking the species name of the brown crypts you have on the right and left side?


This is cryptocoryne bullosa (bigger one - specialy on the left side) mixed with cryptocoryne beckettii var. Petchii


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Very nice! I wish I had a tank that boring.


----------

